# CAN CLOMID MAKE YOUR CYCLES LONGER?



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone know ??
Can it make them longer?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Juli,

I think Clomid can mess with your cycle and make it longer or shorter. I ranged from 23 days to 48 days whilst taking it! I had 2 cycles at 28 days which was pretty good for me (PCOS). Have you had a long cycle then?

xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

my cycles are normaly 26 days.. last months was only 23 days.. and this months has been 29. i havewnt had a cycle that long for ages.. and because i also have pcos i cant use opk's so am temp charting and i'm trying to work out whether my cycle will be longer again next cycle....

Thanks for your reply Ju...xx


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Ju

Just to let you know that on my 4 cycles of Clomid, AF was really messed up. My cycles were all about 35 days long, even though blood tests and scans proved that I ovulated around day 16. Using the '14 day rule' AF should therefore have arrived on day 30...I was so confused, and the Drs had no explanation, other than Clomid can do weird things....

I couldn't compare cycles with Clomid to those without (as I don't have regular cycles without them!), but I do definately think they can cause delays.

Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

So do you always ovulate 14 days before af arrives or can that change too??

Its just i have pcos and am trying to temp chart.. but that showed i ovulated on day 18, yet af arived only 11 days later..  Arghh apart from having A FOLLIE SCAN HOW AM I GOING TO KNOW WHEN I OVULATE!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The usual rule is that you ovulate 14 days before AF turns up...however, I always ovulate CD14/CD15 (having monitoring scans & actually ovulate naturally every month anyway...on Clomid to "boost")...anyway, my AF can turn up anything up to about 17 days after ovulation. I used to be straight 28 day cycle but then alternate months went out of sync...this happened before & since been on Clomid they've all been out of sync.

When I mentioned this to our consultant he said that this was perfectly normal & AF can appear between around 12 - 17 days after ovulation.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS..... how will i ever get my head round all this bms malarkey.........


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr GP thinks I have a short luteul phase on some cycles, so I ovulate but Af arrives less than 14 days later. We worked this out from my blood tests. Clomid is a real messy drug I think, mucks up all sorts of things! Hope you get sorted hun.

xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmm. wel because of the pcos i tried using opks' but they showe di ovulated from day 12-18.. and the temp showed a rise at day 18 but was up and downs for days before that (the severe change was day 1 and yet af turned up a little after i would have expected. I am also on metformin, do you think taking this and clomid makes things different again. i did wonder if the metformin would affect the temperature charting? i think my best option may be either blood tests or follie scans.. this is expensive but i suppose i wont know otherwise..


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Ju

You sound just like I did - on Clomid and Metformin together, and not having a CLUE as to when I was ovulating.

The first two months I had blood tests and scans, and yes they were expensive, but they pin pointed my ovulation to day 15. This did confuse me, as my cycles were still 35 days, but I just thought 'oh well'. I was seeing a top endocrynologist, and even he couldn't offer a definitive answer as to what was going on. 

I think that yes, Clomid, and Metformin, and the combination together can affect your hormones so much (which is the whole point!) that they can cause some funny cycle patterns. If you were to have one monitored cycle (this would cost about £250 at a guess, with 2 scans and 1 blood test) it may help you to see what was going on.

Ovulation sticks never ever worked for me, my LH was just too high and variable, and yours may be too. I gave up with them.

Temperature charting (using the fertilityfriend.com website) didn't work either - it was all over the place. I don't think the Metformin causes this, its simply just the fact that our PCOS prevents us from having the 'text book' cycle that the charts work from.

I gave up completely, and god knows how, managed to get a BFP on Metformin alone. I don't even know when I ovulated - and can't even remember when we had BMS!   Oh, and hubby had major probs with sperm, so really all a bit of a mad one.

Anyway, sorry to say it hunny (or maybe you'll be pleased  ) I think the way to go is to have   at least every other day in between days 10 and, say 22. Thats only 7 times when you think of it like that. Or more if you can manage! 

Sorry, ramble ramble ramble, but from my own experience I would honestly recommend easing off the charting/sticks/anything else, and just fit as much BMS in as you can muster. Sometimes I think that all this ovulation pinpointing can do more harm - emotionally - than good.

Sorry if this is in anyway insensitive, I do know I am incredibly lucky,
Kate xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Firstly congratulations on achieving a BFN agains the odds. 

I agree with what you say, I was using OPK's for a couple of months and I was so stressed out when I didn't get a positive and it made my cycles as long as 36 days (normally 28-30 days).  I am sure it was the stress of wondering if I had O'd or not!!

I don't get any O pain but I look out for EWCM, and some months I seem to have plenty but I have just been trying to have BMS at least every other day from cd10 to cd18.

Lets hope it worked this month  

Love Tracy


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks kate.. dh is a hard worked though and i struggle to get regular bms from him on set days.. He is dedicated to his sport..

I think i will see how it goes and maybe go for follie trascking and a trigger jab.. as ayt least i will then know what time window to have bms in..

Ju x


----------

